# Queen cells



## treeWinder (May 3, 2013)

looks good, question is that a package box in the hive or a flat top spacer with a feeding hole?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

They are fine looking queen cells


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

nice! i'm guessing the yellowish cup holder separates from the brown fixture, and you sandwich the cup holder in between two frames when introducing the cell to the mating nuc pushing the points into the comb?


----------



## Orje (May 22, 2011)

It’s a five frame ¾ Langstroth (Farrar) nuc with 10 cm free space under the frames. The green walls are insulation that gives space under the roof for a jar of sugar water on the mesh. I feed sugar continuously (not pollen patties).
I follow the Joseph Clemens Starter/Finisher method. Adding one frame of emerging brood about one a week. Priming with a frame of egg/larva a few days before grafting. 
Learned it from : 
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ing-using-the-Joseph-Clemens-Starter-Finisher
I’m happy with the results so far.

Yes, the cellholder can be separated from the brown fixture. I just put it between the upper list of two frames in my mating nucs but you can also press it on the comb.

The setup of the nuc, feeding 50% honey water


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

thanks orje. i just received the same hardware and built the frame today. hope to give it a try in the next week or two, first time for me.

i didn't see much extra comb around your cells. did you put the roller cages on after they started? if yes, about what day?


----------



## Orje (May 22, 2011)

If you look closely at the end of the cellbar it's only 5 mm wide. It fits perfectly between two frames, just adding 5-7 mm extra space. This prevent the bees from building extra comb on the queen cells.

I use wire cages to stop the queens from killing each other if i get an early queen.
Five days after grafting, then the cells are sealed, I put it on.
At the same time I move the cells to an incubator or another hives for hatching.
If I want I can cultivate a series of queens every fifth day.


----------



## curios1 (Jul 2, 2012)

NICE ! I hope one day to possibly do the same. right now I am still just makeing them queenless to get them to make a queen.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

understood orje, thanks!


----------

